# 2019 Rogue AEB Light Flashing



## AbHat (Jan 6, 2020)

Driving on a highway with very light traffic. For no reason the FEB light started flashing. That continued for a while. The car was driving fine. Did not brake on its on. 
After stopping the car at my destination and turning it back on again the flashing went away.
Any idea what may have caused it. Is this a sign of a defecting front radar.


----------



## greg9x (Feb 7, 2019)

Just got a 2019 Rogue couple weeks ago... Have noticed the AEB disabled light will come on during rain/snow where the front radar cannot operate well. But operates normally during clear conditions.

Sounds like it was only one time ? But have read about issues with AEB with the sensor if you continue to have issues. Hoping don't experience that.


----------



## R.J. (Jan 19, 2021)

AbHat said:


> Driving on a highway with very light traffic. For no reason the FEB light started flashing. That continued for a while. The car was driving fine. Did not brake on its on.
> After stopping the car at my destination and turning it back on again the flashing went away.
> Any idea what may have caused it. Is this a sign of a defecting front radar.





AbHat said:


> Driving on a highway with very light traffic. For no reason the FEB light started flashing. That continued for a while. The car was driving fine. Did not brake on its on.
> After stopping the car at my destination and turning it back on again the flashing went away.
> Any idea what may have caused it. Is this a sign of a defecting front radar.


----------

